# New Slogan For Tinboats.Net



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to come up with a tagline for tinboats that will stick.

So far the ideas are 

Tinboats.Net:
1, The Original aluminum boat & Fishing Site!

2, The Original aluminum boat & Fishing Club!

3, Where Metal floats!


Throw out some ideas!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 6, 2007)

*Where The Metal Meets The Water*


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> *Where The Metal Meets The Water*



I like that


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

I like this *The Original Online Aluminum Boat Fishing Club*

We can be the ABFC for short lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> *Where The Metal Meets The Water*



I like that as well

Oh course, even better is:

*TinBoats.Net "Home of the Esquired"*


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 6, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> *Where The Metal Meets The Water*



And that is the way we want it, not because we can't afford a $50,000 rig.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Esquired I think Jim (and every one else) should build an esquired shrine in their house to worship 3 times a day!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> Oh course, even better is:
> *TinBoats.Net "Home of the Esquired"*



Tin Runners... Esquired minds want to know


----------



## Nickk (Dec 6, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> *Where The Metal Meets The Water*




nice!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 6, 2007)

Where The Metal Meets The Water

I like it too.....(but I'll still build the esquired shine too) :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2007)

Fish Fear our Steel?


TinBoats.net - Online Talk for Fishing and Metal Boating

TinBoats.net - It is Funny Becuase it is True

TinBoats.net - Where Anglers and Boats Meet

TinBoat.net - The Smoker you Drink, the Drinker you Smoke

TinBoats, Where Metal Floats!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I like # 2 The Original aluminum boat & Fishing Club, but take out the & just have it :
> 
> *The Original Aluminum Boat Fishing Club*




Im sort of leaning towards one of these two so far.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > I like # 2 The Original aluminum boat & Fishing Club, but take out the & just have it :
> ...



Good choice Jim I think something along that line describes the website the best


----------



## Zman (Dec 6, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> I like this *The Original Online Aluminum Boat Fishing Club*



That's the best so far I think


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the pcbait idea on the sleeve, and maybe a small picture add on the home page like the BPS one to try to throw him some bussiness!


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> I love the pcbait idea on the sleeve, and maybe a small picture add on the home page like the BPS one to try to throw him some bussiness!



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

#-o 

Your killing me addict, Just plain killing me.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I love the pcbait idea on the sleeve, and maybe a small picture add on the home page like the BPS one to try to throw him some bussiness!
> ...



only suggestions Jim, have ideas running through my head 24/7, i dream tinboats.net.................Damn even in my dreams im a dork lol


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



What i meant from that is that there is a small picture on the homepage.....from pretty much day 1 LOL!


----------



## redbug (Dec 6, 2007)

look on the home page pc baits is listed as a sponsor and the tab is linked to his awesome site!! 
gotta get up early to beat Jim to an idea!!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...






 Oh........................ must be these old eyes of mine lol


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2007)

I kinda like the _Original Aluminum Boat & Fishing Club_, and possibly add at the end _Where Metal Floats_

*The Original Aluminum Boat & Fishing Club...Where Metal Floats and Anglers Gloat*

I like the _Tin Runners_ idea also.

Lots of cool choices from everyones input!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Tinboats.net :above and below the water 
all aliminum/all fish
rivits and scales
jon boats and fish notes
boating and fishing around the U.S.
an all around outdoor experience
boating, hunting & fishin
figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2007)

all aluminum/all fish

I like that one Mr. Moo


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok! The deal is set! we are working on the details of the picture and the wording. There is going to be a picture on the back and the tinboats.net logo at the top of the picture.

If we decide on a slogan and keep it short, we might be able to add it to the bottom of the picture for the back of the shirt. 

The front left breast area will say Tinboats.net, and possibly have an aluminum boat like DocWatsons underneath it or even on it. Small and not tacky. 

I will keep you posted. Let me know if you think we should even add slogan on the back or not towards the bottom of the picture.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool! As stated, a small _TinBoats.net_ logo on the front left chest, and the larger logo (DocWatson's 2nd rendition) on the back. As far as a motto, either "Where the Metal Meets the Water" or "Tin Runner" or maybe "TinBoat Runner" sound good to me.  




Hmmm, how about _TinBoats.net Flotilla_ :-k


----------



## dougdad (Jul 20, 2008)

TIN'S BOATS ARE MORE FUN !!!!!!!!!
TIN BOATS ARE BETTER !!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> I want to come up with a tagline for tinboats that will stick.
> 
> So far the ideas are
> 
> ...



3, If you can read this, it means your not fishen!
:lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 20, 2008)

*Please look at the date of this thread
*
Shirts are long ago made and out


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 21, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> *Please look at the date of this thread
> *



I DID

:LMFAO: 

I guess I should've said "if you are reading this your not paying attention to the date"

you totally blew my funny Ahab =;


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Its almost time for a new one anyway...........


----------



## hcsdchief (Jul 21, 2008)

Tinboats.net.....

Beer, Bait and Ammo. We got it all. :lol: 



However it might be under copyright by a little known country singer, Kevin Fowler. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 22, 2008)

almost time for new ones huh, well what about some long sleeves, or possible a different color logo, so the shirt can be white, I wasn't thinkin about the sun when i ordered a black and a smoke one last time.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinking one more round with the current picture for fall. Anyone who wants in can get a t-shirt or sweatshirt (hooded or regular) or even a tanktop for next summer in any color you want. 

And that will be it, We will retire that picture forever and start work on the next one. If there is enough interest I will do it. If not...I will wait.


----------

